# Bolivia’s Socialist President Resigns Amid Massive Protests Against Him



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 10, 2019)

He just didn’t do Socialism right. 

The Latest: Bolivia's president announces his resignation


----------



## JGalt (Nov 10, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> He just didn’t do Socialism right.
> 
> The Latest: Bolivia's president announces his resignation



"Socialism doesn't work because we've never tried it here in the good ol' US of A. Besides, it's not socialism, it's Democratic Socialism..."


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 18, 2019)

Another US coup.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 18, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Another US coup.


Yep, and you’re next.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

Let´s have a look.

Evo Morales has proved that socialism doesn’t damage economies | Ellie Mae O’Hagan


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Another US coup.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 22, 2019)

An oppressive regime took over in Bolivia.

'What happened was a massacre': grief and rage in Bolivia after day of deadly violence
Bolivia funeral procession turns violent – in pictures


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 26, 2019)

The regime has announced new elections, Morales is excluded. However, the socialist MAS is allowed. Furthermore, the regime has blocked the Venezuelan news channel Telesur. The reason is a "reorganization" of the cable network, the government carrier Entel said.






This happens alongside widespread pressure on journalists.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Nov 27, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Another US coup.


Yes Taint...we took down a Commie piece of shit...in our hemisphere. If you dipshits over in Eurabia weren't already Commies you might do the same.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 1, 2019)

I can literally feel democracy and freedom proliferating. Another news channel off air: RT, and also in Ecuador.


----------



## williepete (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Queue (Dec 1, 2019)

Poor Bolivia...


----------

